# [OFF] Changement de système GNU/Linux

## Mr. T.

Je pense que je vais arrêter l'exploitation de Gentoo et installer un système dérivé. L'absence de support de la communauté est devenu rédhibitoire.

Auparavant, les nouveaux utilisateurs était soutenus par une communauté compétente, chaleureuse et active. Je ne retrouve pas ce type d'échanges.

Les utilisateurs d'autrefois ont disparu et je suis persuadé que les utilisateurs néophytes engagés ou impliqués sont insatisfaits de la prise en charge. 

Les projets récents ou innovants sont gérés par des pointures (équivalent à un niveau ingénieur ou chercheur) mais l'utilisateur averti lambda ne 

bénéficie pas de ces évolutions, à cause de la durée d'investissement requise, de la volonté nécessaire et des connaissances indispensables.

Finalement, la documentation permet difficilement, pour les débutants avancés, de réussir la mise en oeuvre d'un Gentoo moderne et personnalisé.

N.B : Je me considère comme un débutant avancé dans la maîtrise d'un système GNU/Linux.  Jusqu'à présent, Gentoo est le seul système GNU/Linux 

que j'ai exploité (depuis fin 2014).

Cordialement, helecho.

----------

## El_Goretto

 *helecho wrote:*   

> Je pense que je vais arrêter l'exploitation de Gentoo et installer un système dérivé. L'absence de support de la communauté est devenu rédhibitoire.
> 
> Auparavant, les nouveaux utilisateurs était soutenus par une communauté compétente, chaleureuse et active. Je ne retrouve pas ce type d'échanges.
> 
> Les utilisateurs d'autrefois ont disparu et je suis persuadé que les utilisateurs néophytes engagés ou impliqués sont insatisfaits de la prise en charge. 
> ...

 

Nous sommes sur un forum technique.

Des fils de discussions non-techniques bien balisés existent pour pouvoir échanger sur des sujets non relatifs à Gentoo ou l'opensource en général, et émettre/échanger des opinions (c'est le terme scientifique pour "troller"   :Twisted Evil:  ).

Dans tous les cas, ce forum n'a pas pour vocation à être une scène pour un drama personnel.

Je ne me permettrai donc pas de te répondre point par point (don't feed the troll).

Avant de juger toute une communauté, et qui plus est estimer qu'elle vous doit quelque chose, chacun devrait commencer par un petit exercice de réflexion (au sens littéral), et examiner la qualité de sa propre contribution.

----------

## Mr. T.

Je conçois tout à fait que ce fil de discussion soit déplaisant mais le forum n'est pas intrinséquement un forum technique.

En outre, les utilisateurs sont de moins en moins nombreux et l'ensemble du forum est déserté.

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

>  Avant de juger toute une communauté, et qui plus est estimer qu'elle vous doit quelque chose, chacun devrait commencer par un petit exercice de réflexion (au sens littéral), et examiner la qualité de sa propre contribution.

 

Un jugement peut permettre un avancement. On peut supprimer judicieusement les deux propositions superflues composant la déclaration précédente.

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Chacun devrait commencer par un petit exercice de réflexion (au sens littéral) et examiner la qualité de sa propre contribution.

 

Je suis un apprenti contribuant comme il peut. En ce qui concerne le "drama (?) personnel", c'est effectivement une déception personnelle.

Au revoir.

----------

## El_Goretto

Merci pour ce dernier post tout à fait symptomatique, au moins on aura tout au même endroit  :Smile: 

Thread verrouillé.

----------

